# The Best Face Mask Ever!!



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)




----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very nice! Did you make it yourself?*


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Very nice! Did you make it yourself?*


I got it from Amazon.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

karenblodgett3261 said:


> View attachment 261672


I am a quilter, I would love some of that fabric, is it 100% cotton?


----------



## Cilendria Lampert (Aug 23, 2021)

karenblodgett3261 said:


> View attachment 261672


TWINSIES!!!!!

Not wearing mine right now but I got some too


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

Cody said:


> I am a quilter, I would love some of that fabric, is it 100% cotton?


I bought it pre-made from Amazon. The material is polyester.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Did a quick search on Amazon and I came across this which is a different pattern style but is 100% cotton and I find it adorable: 









Amazon.com: Spoonflower Fabric - Budgies Birds Flight Fancy Bird Parakeet Blue Yellow Green Animal Printed on Petal Signature Cotton Fabric Fat Quarter - Sewing Quilting Apparel Crafts Decor


Shop Spoonflower at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.



www.amazon.com


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

StarlingWings said:


> Did a quick search on Amazon and I came across this which is a different pattern style but is 100% cotton and I find it adorable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I need encouragement to buy more budgie related things lol. I already ordered that Pervue platform after seeing it. I don't do quilting anymore but I could do something with it. Would buying 50 yards of that fabric be a little overboard? 🤣😂🤣


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

StarlingWings said:


> Did a quick search on Amazon and I came across this which is a different pattern style but is 100% cotton and I find it adorable:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked your link in your reply. I looked at the things it suggest I might like it. I have no will power when it comes to budgie stuff. I ordered three fat quarters of the fabric in the screenshot.🤗


----------

